# Finished shirt too shinny (help)



## Fazy23 (Jul 8, 2011)

I did a quick shirt and I liked mostly everything but it's too shinny is there any way to dull it sown and make it feel softer
TIA


----------



## Fazy23 (Jul 8, 2011)

I used plastisol ink and flash dried.


----------



## Karmage (Apr 2, 2013)

what mesh were you using? black is usually easy enough to get away with higher meshes to lay down less ink and give it a softer feel and not as glossy


----------



## Fazy23 (Jul 8, 2011)

Honestly I don't know when I bought the machine it came with it the screens...what do the different meshes do?


----------



## Karmage (Apr 2, 2013)

Different meshes will allow more or less ink to go through the screen. A higher mesh will let less ink through which will also give it a softer feel but with colors they won't be the true color you use since its smaller amounts. lower meshes will do the opposite. A lot of people will use either a 110 or 125 mesh for a base for a decent coverage but as you stated you think your shirt is too shiny, so again a higher mesh will a low angle and pressure would help you out. Are you using an automatic press or a manual? Also what model is it?


----------



## SouthwestSP (Sep 21, 2012)

Did you put curable reducer in your ink or thin it with something ? Too much reducer will make ink cure glossy, use it VERY sparingly. Creamier or thinner is not necessarily better, you just want the ink to go through the screen.


----------



## Fazy23 (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright I think it might have been the ink since I just got a new one and it came out much darker....I appreciate the resoonse guys.


----------

